# The Photo Scavenger Hunt



## white

So, here's the idea: I'll begin by posting a combination of five persons, places, things, actions, ideas, etc., and you get away from that dreadful thing called a computer, go out into the world and photograph them. 

The list of five could include anything. Some examples could be: a gas station, a person riding a bike, a panning shot, a landscape with rocks, a silhouette. The idea is to try and mix in some photographic techniques, while also motivating people to _go out and shoot_.

You'll have *two weeks* for each "hunt". When you're finished you'll post your series of pictures in *in this thread *and we will vote on which is the best. Please post your series together in one post. It just makes things simpler. 

The winner, of course, then gets the burden of creating a new hunt. 

Sound like fun?


----------



## SilentShutter

Could be interesting


----------



## white

I will post the first challenge, then, since I will be away from the computer today and tomorrow. Hopefully more people will get involved. 

Post your entries in this thread. Presentation matters, so have your photographs framed and submit them in the order I listed.

Some of the criteria in this list is purposefully vague, so interpret as you like.

*Photo Scavenger Hunt #1 -- due two weeks from now -- July 1st, 2010
*

A photo of a storefront (the more local, the better) *taken at  night*.
A friend.
Rule of Thirds (photo must be composed in a way that illustrates the Rule of Thirds).
An abstract photo.
A still-life. How you light it is your choice.


----------



## Markw

I really think this is an outstanding idea for a thread.  I think you should post this in the beginners' forum and watch it kick off.  It would be outstanding to see.  If you make another list, since this one is officially expired, Ill play along. 

Mark


----------



## LCARSx32

I second that idea.  I love the idea of the scavenger hunt as well, I just didn't know it was here because I spend all my time on the beginner's forum.

I've wanted to try the Fight Club, but I can never seem to pull myself out of bed on Sunday, lol.  So this works better; I can shoot at my leisure.  I really think the people in the beginner's forum would love this.


----------



## iGetzzBizzy

yea that actually sounds like fun!


----------



## Markw

I agree completely!  Im actually really excited to see if it kicks off if it gets moved there.  I think it could be amazing.

Mark


----------



## white

Ok, if this is something you guys want to do, then we can reuse the list I created and set a new deadline. I probably won't be able to participate in this one as I'm going out of town, but I'd love to do future ones.


----------



## altitude604

Yeah, I think I could actually do that one around Town here.


----------



## LCARSx32

I'm up for it!  I think we should post a link to this in the beginner's forum.  I'm sure a lot of those looking for practice would like it.


----------



## kayayles

Ooo! this is going to be fun to doo . 

Even though i'ma totalll newbie at photography so sorry if my pictures suck


----------



## white

Ok, so we'll plan on a new challenge two weeks from today.

*Photo Scavenger Hunt #1 -- due two weeks from now --  July 23rd, 2010
*

A photo of a  storefront (the more local, the better).
A friend.
Rule of Thirds (photo must be composed in a way that  illustrates the Rule of Thirds).
An abstract photo.
A still-life. How you light it is your choice.


----------



## er111a

oh right fun


----------



## pbelarge

I am always up for a challenge.
I leave for vacation on the 23rd, can I post them on the 22nd?


----------



## white

Yeah. On or before the 23rd.


----------



## misstwinklytoes

Oooh, I'm glad I found this!  I think I'll give it a shot, too!


----------



## iGetzzBizzy

so do we have to upload all 5 pics at the same time or can we upload them as we shoot them?


----------



## white

iGetzzBizzy said:


> so do we have to upload all 5 pics at the same time or can we upload them as we shoot them?


Upload one at a time if you'd like. Just edit the post when you upload  more images so all 5 are together.


----------



## white

Also, when you guys post your submissions, be sure to include a headline like *"**my 5 for photo challenge #1" *so we know which challenge it belongs to. It will help eliminate  confusion in the future as we do more challenges.


----------



## EileenHui

Sounds interesting!!


----------



## bhee321

this is great.  i've been looking for something that would get me out and actually take different pics.  i just got into photography not too long ago and i swear i must have over 1000 pics of my dog.  she's my only subject.  lol..


----------



## supraman215

I definately want to do this. For all the same reasons. I don't know if I have the discipline. Only time will tell.


----------



## white

fyi, challenge ends in 1 week.


----------



## bhee321

Store





rule of thirds





still life





abstract





will post the last pic later tonight =)


----------



## bhee321

And my last pic for the scavenger hunt.  When is the next list going to be posted?


----------



## LCARSx32

My submissions for hunt #1:
---------------------------------

Storefront






A friend





Rule of Thirds





Abstract





Still Life


----------



## bhee321

i like your abstract.. cool idea!


----------



## h0rn37

I agree, the abstract looks phenomenal! Is it possible to take place in the other scavenger hunts without the first one? Or should I try, still, to get the first hunt in?


----------



## bhee321

you have until tomorrow.  but im sure that you dont need to be involved in the first one to do any other ones


----------



## LCARSx32

bhee321 said:


> i like your abstract.. cool idea!





h0rn37 said:


> I agree, the abstract looks phenomenal!



Thanks! :blushing:

I saw a similar shot done a while back (somewhere on the interwebs) and thought it'd be fun.



h0rn37 said:


> Is it possible to take place in the other scavenger hunts without the first one? Or should I try, still, to get the first hunt in?



I'm sure it's ok to do the others without doing this one first.  But, you should try to do it anyway... you know you want to.


----------



## white

Wow, both entries are great. I love the expression in LCARS *friend* photo. Wonderful!

As far as who makes the next list, I think the best way to do it is *for those who participated in the last challenge* to call dibs. That way we don't get any random person making a list.

And if nobody chooses to make a list, I suppose I can make another one to keep things moving.

*Please don't make the items in your list too difficult or too specific. *For example, don't ask for things like A picture of the Pacific Ocean, or a photo of First Avenue in New York, because that excludes a lot of people.

So, it's up to LCARS or bhee to call dibs.


----------



## LCARSx32

I'll give it a shot [no pun intended ].  I have my brother and his wife here to help me, lol.

*Scavenger Hunt #2* - Starts 7-24-2010 Ends 8-7-2010
===============================================

*1.* Something broken down/worn out (old, rusted, etc.) 

*2.* Demonstrate "Depth of Field" (DOF)

*3.* "All alone" or "Lost"

*4.* Generations

*5.* Childhood

===============================================

How's that sound?


----------



## bhee321

good ones!! im looking forward to shooting these!


----------



## white

Great list.


----------



## rickabobaloey

Oooh, this game sounds great! I'm thinking I'll join in with this one. My mind's already starting to come up with ideas for these captures, even though I think 1 or 2 of them will proove to be a tad more difficult to get.

That's the point of this though! To use your imagination, and look for things you might not have looked for before.


----------



## iGetzzBizzy

I may have to resubmit and take the other 3 photos but this is what i have so far:

3. "All Alone" or "Lost"







4. Childhood


----------



## white

Remember to edit your post so all the images for the challenge are together. Makes life easier.


----------



## iGetzzBizzy

of course


----------



## oldmacman

I like this idea. Here are my 5.

1. Something Old





2. DOF by OOF





3. Alone





4. Generations





5. Childhood


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

Will there be a new list this week, or next?  Trying to figure out if I should give the current list a shot, or wait for the next one.


----------



## bhee321

DirtyDFeckers said:


> Will there be a new list this week, or next? Trying to figure out if I should give the current list a shot, or wait for the next one.


 

the current list isnt due til this friday. So go get some shots in!!


----------



## LCARSx32

Yep, goes 'till the 7th.  Then, on the 8th, someone who posted photos from this hunt will make a new list.

Which reminds me.  I need to get out there and take some pictures!

*EDIT*

Oldmacman, I really like your pic for DOF.  It almost looks like a painting.  Your "Alone" is also very good.  It really made me wonder what or whom he was waiting for.

iGetzzBizzy, I like your "Childhood" shot.  Looks like fun!


----------



## chuckorc

Cool idea, I'm going to give this a shot. Hopefully I can get it done before I leave on Friday.


----------



## Markw

= O 
I forgot about the first hunt! Sorry about that. I will chime in on this one, though. 

*1.* Something broken down/worn out 





*2.* Demonstrate "Depth of Field" (DOF)





*3.* "All alone" or "Lost"
This may be breaking the rules, but I couldnt choose.










*4.* Generations





*5.* Childhood 





Mark


----------



## bhee321

i love your alone/lost shots!  i've been meaning to go break into some abandoned wearhouses to take pics.  Just havent found the time.


----------



## D-B-J

Do we have to post all five? i feel i might not be able to get all five, but i'd still like to participate!


----------



## bhee321

i think its safe to say.. just post what you got.  =)


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

New list today?


----------



## corinthiancharm

This is awesome!  I can't wait to see what the next list is... I want to give this a try this time!  Glad I got adventourous and explored outside the Beginner's Forum...


----------



## Markw

Voting time! 

Mark


----------



## white

Yeah whoever participated in the last one can volunteer to make the new list. Voting is optional. 

Let's keep this rolling. :greenpbl:


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

Well lets get the new list up, I'm eager to get going on this.


----------



## Markw

Was I the only one who participated in the last one?  Does that mean that I can make the new list?

Mark


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

Go for it I guess...


----------



## LCARSx32

Yep!


----------



## white

Markw said:


> Was I the only one who participated in the last one? Does that mean that I can make the new list?
> 
> Mark


There were three people who participated, so it's up to you guys. Whoever makes one first. Or we can just do away with that rule and whoever wants to create a challenge can make one. Up to you guys.


----------



## Markw

If that were the way it went, there would be three or four lists at once. I really think we should vote. Ill edit in a list here, then we can vote. Sound good?

Mark

*Participants:*

iGetzzBizzy
oldmacman
Markw


----------



## err_ok

This looks like an awesome idea! How does it work? Who's making the list?


----------



## Markw

Until further notice, I suppose I am making the new list since no one else has commented.  It will be up shortly.

Mark


----------



## Markw

*Photo Scavenger Hunt #3 - Due Monday, August 23, 2010*

1. *Hidden Treasures* - Find the things overlooked everyday as ordinary. Show their _extra_ordinary side.
2. *Light Painting* - Light it up. Open that shutter and light it up.
3. *Cliche* - Those photos that everyone has shot, _with a twist._
4. *Pretty Ugly* - Finding beauty in something that's "so ugly its cute"
5. *Beauty* - Define the word. A picture is worth a thousand words, you know.


Have fun!


Mark


----------



## iGetzzBizzy

due August 10th? its August 9th already..no week to shoot?


----------



## Markw

Shoot! Good eye. Sorry about that. Fixed. Thanks. 

Mark


----------



## LCARSx32

Markw said:


> *Photo Scavenger Hunt #3 - Due Monday, August 16, 2010*
> 
> 1. *Hidden Treasures* - Find the things overlooked everyday as ordinary. Show their _extra_ordinary side.
> 2. *Light Painting* - Light it up. Open that shutter and light it up.
> 3. *Cliche* - Those photos that everyone has shot, _with a twist._
> 4. *Pretty Ugly* - Finding beauty in something that's "so ugly its cute"
> 5. *Beauty* - Define the word. A picture is worth a thousand words, you know.
> 
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> 
> Mark



Good list!  That last one's going to be _"interesting_.


----------



## gardy90

just now saw the thread, looks like i have the weekend to get mine done


----------



## white

It's actually supposed to be 2 weeks for each challenge, so you got until the 22nd.


----------



## gardy90

aah well even better, ill just keep in mind the 16th, it will keep me from being bored this weekend, and since ill be out of town on TDY starting next friday ill be early haha


----------



## Markw

Geesh.  I just can't get it right!  haha.  Ill change it.  Thanks White.

Mark


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

It wont stop raining in Savannah!  I can't get out of the house to get started on this!!


----------



## Markw

Ahh!  I live in Baltimore and it hasnt stopped raining for more than maybe 6 hours in the past two months basically! 

Mark


----------



## LCARSx32

Markw said:


> *Photo Scavenger Hunt #3 - Due Monday, August 23, 2010*
> 
> 1. *Hidden Treasures* - Find the things overlooked everyday as ordinary. Show their _extra_ordinary side.
> 2. *Light Painting* - Light it up. Open that shutter and light it up.
> 3. *Cliche* - Those photos that everyone has shot, _with a twist._
> 4. *Pretty Ugly* - Finding beauty in something that's "so ugly its cute"
> 5. *Beauty* - Define the word. A picture is worth a thousand words, you know.



Here's what I have so far:

Light painting - "You Can't See Them 'Till it's Too Late"






Cliche - "The Flower/Selective Color"



I'm going to try to do more of them over the weekend.  I hope others post!


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

That light painting image is awesome dude!  So creative!


----------



## white

Love the light painting.


----------



## Markw

I, too, love the light painting!  I'm hoping some more people post..I believe tomorrow's the deadline..

Mark


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

Markw said:


> I, too, love the light painting!  I'm hoping some more people post..I believe tomorrow's the deadline..
> 
> Mark




I'm sorry if I don't get any images up in time.  As I said before, the weather here has been a huuuuge issue.  I do have one that I would like to submit as "light painting."  I let nature do the painting for me, and I was just lucky enough to capture it:mrgreen:


"Light Painting"


----------



## aprhockey

Hope its not too late. I've only got one picture unfortunately.

Light Painting


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

aprhockey said:


> Hope its not too late. I've only got one picture unfortunately.
> 
> Light Painting



This light painting is bad a**!


----------



## white

Great light paintings.

Someone post:thumbup: another challenge.


----------



## LCARSx32

Either DirtyDFeckers or aprhockey should make the list.  I made one already.

Maybe we should just let whomever wants to make a list make one?  Not just people who posted pictures?


----------



## aprhockey

I am new to this whole photography thing but I can give it a try. Tell me if you don't like the ideas.

1. Repeating pattern
2. Bokeh
3. Photographers (i.e. take photos of people taking photos)
4. Love (your take on it)
5. Simplicity

If someone has better ideas or wants to replace some from this list, go ahead and post a new list.


----------



## white

Sounds good. Lets make it due on the 8th. 

*CHALLENGE #4 - DUE SEPT 8
*
1. Repeating pattern
 2. Bokeh
 3. Photographers (i.e. take photos of people taking photos)
 4. Love (your take on it)
 5. Simplicity


----------



## Blake.Oney

Here is mine for Bokeh. I think it would qualify for that. If I can get the others I will edit this post.




Golden Rod by Blake Oney Photography, on Flickr




Becca by Blake Oney Photography, on Flickr


----------



## aprhockey

1. Repeating Pattern





2. Bokeh





3. Photographers





4. Love
I've got nothing . . . 

5. Simplicity


----------



## iGetzzBizzy

This is what I have so far

Bokeh


----------



## misstwinklytoes

What's the new list?


----------



## aprhockey

I made the last list... does anyone else wanna give it a go?


----------



## mishele

I'll make a list........=)

1. Reflection
2. 5
3. Feet
4. Texture
5. What is that?


----------



## misstwinklytoes

LOL@feet.  Yuck!


----------



## mishele

Could be of shoes.......lol They have to do w/ feet......... I'm sure there is someone w/ a fetish out there!!!


----------



## LCARSx32

mishele said:


> I'll make a list........=)
> 
> 1. Reflection
> 2. 5
> 3. Feet
> 4. Texture
> 5. What is that?



lol.  Interesting list.  #2 is my favorite.  You certainly left it open for interpretation, lol.

Bizzy:  Love that bokeh.  What were the lights?


----------



## iGetzzBizzy

Thanx...Those were fireworks


----------



## ceomom703

Is there a new hunt?


----------



## misstwinklytoes

1. Reflection
2. 5
3. Feet
4. Texture
5. What is that?


----------



## aprhockey

So, when's this due? Sep. 23rd?


----------



## white

Yep. Always 2 weeks per challenge.

*Photo Scavenger Hunt - Due Sept. 23*

1. Reflection
2. 5
3. Feet
4. Texture
5. What is that?


----------



## stroker

i would really like to try this, i think its a great way to get the fundamentals down. BUT its kinda hard when you cant drive... oh well i have a dirtbike, good relations with all the farmers around here and a camera(granted its a p&s) i can make it work. Im a little confused about the list.. what does number two mean?


----------



## aprhockey

It means 5... your take on that. Could be five of something, the number five, the word...

And cars are for the weak, my bicycle takes me where I need to go. Granted in Montreal there's a huge range of things to photograph within a pretty small area.


----------



## stroker

a bike would not work around here.. too many huge hills, blind curves/hills and crazy drivers to bike on these hardly one lane roads.


----------



## misstwinklytoes

Here's a new list:

1. Paper
2. Care
3. B&W Abstract
4. Laugh
5. Smell me


----------



## doubleoh7

5. "What is that?"







4. "Texture"






3. "Feet"


----------



## filmshooter

misstwinklytoes said:


> Here's a new list:
> 
> 1. Paper
> 2. Care
> 3. B&W Abstract
> 4. Laugh
> 5. Smell me




When would this list be due? I'm going to start processing my film  for $2 a roll with no prints and scan in the negatives so I can shoot more and participate more.


----------



## daniel sentrik

this sounds pretty cool. im going to try completing the lists 
when's the current list due?


----------



## white

Always due two weeks from the date the list was created.


----------



## filmshooter

Awesome, Thank you white!


----------



## Laurel

This is open to anyone correct?


----------



## mishele

Yeppers!!


----------



## doubleoh7

Did I miss where to submit photos.  I posted them here, but have heard nothing back at all??


----------



## white

This thread needs a kick in the pants.

*Photo Scavenger Hunt - Due October 22*

1. Blur
2. In Costume
3. Rain/Reign
4. Shadow play
5. Bokeh!


----------



## filmshooter

Some shots I took of my girlfriend. She had this great idea for a Halloween themed shoot in  costume. Ended up with about 900 photos yesterday and lots of good ones. Special thanks go to her for being such a great model and girlfriend!

Note: Please do not copy or use these photos without permission from either myself or my girlfriend. You can contact me through the forum or contact her by searching New Moon Portraits via FaceBook. Thank you all.

1) Blur






2) In Costume





3) Rain/Reign (Her collar)





4) Shadow Play





5) Bokeh





I hope you all enjoy!


----------



## sammy

filmshooter said:


> Some shots I took of my girlfriend. She had this great idea for a Halloween themed shoot in  costume. Ended up with about 900 photos yesterday and lots of good ones. Special thanks go to her for being such a great model and girlfriend!
> 
> Note: Please do not copy or use these photos without permission from either myself or my girlfriend. You can contact me through the forum or contact her by searching New Moon Portraits via FaceBook. Thank you all.
> 
> 1) Blur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) In Costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Rain/Reign (Her collar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Shadow Play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Bokeh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all enjoy!



yes, I am now thinking of corn syrup and forests....


----------



## filmshooter

Anyone else going to post pictures for this one? If not do I win by default? LoL


----------



## iGetzzBizzy

I been out of commission...since its already the 21st I think I'll wait til the next challenge.


----------



## batmeister

I might be able to get some things up tomorrow right at the deadline....the way I like it. although it's going to take some research to try to figure out what the hell "bokeh" is


----------



## batmeister

crap couldn't get anything together today....ran out of time, so it looks like you win!! I guess that means you come up with the next list. 
I'm going to check the beginners forum to see if this thread made it there...it really needs the exposure that that section can get. I think this could be really fun and a little less stressful then the fight club, which sounds fun as well.


----------



## filmshooter

@ batmeister - Woohoo! I'll come up with a good list for this one! "Bokeh" is pretty much having your subject in focus, yet having the background and foreground out of focus. All about depth of field, as far as I understand it.


----------



## batmeister

oh, o.k. well bokeh isn't that confusing then. 
And I'm excited and waiting for your new list!


----------



## white

I'll ask a mod if they can move this over to the beginners forum and make it a sticky. Hopefully that will make it more popular.


----------



## filmshooter

I'm probably not the best at making lists, but here it goes.

_*Due November 7th*_

1) Wet

2) Love

3) Antique

4) Tiny

5) Foreign

I hope none of these are repeats, if so, well then just don't re-submit a photo you already have put in I guess lol. Happy shooting!


----------



## filmshooter

White, good idea! I like this thread. It would be nice to have more people get into it.


----------



## matched player

so if i wanted to enter, i would just create a new thread with my 5 pictures in here? i been surfing tpf for a bit, but finally decided to try a challenge, i just wanted to make sure for when i did


----------



## white

If you want to participate in this challenge, just post your pictures in this thread.

And I sent a message to the mod, but they won't move it. <shrug>


----------



## filmshooter

@Matched Player, like White said, just post the pictures up in this thread like I did with the pics of my bloody girlfriend above. Just put what each one is for like I did and that's it.


----------



## dawn

I wanna play!

1. Wet








2. Love


----------



## mogamadness

iAm NEw here and  not professional photographer so are some


----------



## mogamadness

bhee321 said:


> Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rule of thirds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abstract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post the last pic later tonight =)


nice pic sir can u tell me how to put the  effect that  is on catz pic  ?


----------

